

Seth's Blog: Take the ball and go home - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/take-the-ball-and-go-home.html

======
larryfreeman
The problem is when the bully is your boss. I had this happen to me after a
reorg. I did good work so he wouldn't let me move to a new group. I put up
with it for 2 years. Big mistake.

Seth's advice is good but if it doesn't work, plan your departure.

------
bdfh42
Trouble is - some of those bullies are psychopaths and do not respond as Seth
would like us to believe they would. Still - perhaps it is better to get fired
when you run into one of them than to try and work with them

------
hardik
Totally agree.. They need you to ascertain theirselves. Wish I had read this
earlier.

